# Tutorial zu Observer / Observable?



## lhein (31. Mai 2006)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt bin ich über die Klassen in der API gestolpert und wollt mich mal bisl schlau machen dazu. Kennt jemand nen gutes Tutorial?

lr


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2006)

joa, hier in der FAQ

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6090#28148

ich glaub du hohlst dir jetzt wirklich erstma n Kaffee bevor du hier noch irgendwas postest   :bae:   :wink:


----------



## lhein (31. Mai 2006)

Kaffee läuft grad durch, danke für den Link. Hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können, zuerst da zu schauen 

lr


----------



## Mörketid (31. Mai 2006)

hi, ich finde den eingebauten observer nicht so gut, da Obervable hier ne klasse ist. wenn du jetzt bei deinem observable schon von zb. jframe erbst, kannste das nichtmal nehmen :-(. da heisst es dann selber machen.

grüße


----------



## lhein (31. Mai 2006)

Ich muss sagen ich war auch ein wenig überrascht, dass hinter Observable kein Interface steckt, da der Name ja eigentlich drauf schliessen läßt.

lr


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Das ist aber auch ein Pattern dass einem alle Nase lang begegnet und wo ich es sinniger finde z.B. ein TreeModel und einen TreeModelListener zu haben, als eiinen Observer und ein Oberservable. Ersteres ist doch deutlich vielsagender und spezifischer und erlaubt eigenständige Definitionen der betreffenden Methoden und Parameter. 

Würde alles nur Observer und Observable benutzen, würde das sehr schnell sehr stark einschränken. Ich muss auch zugeben nie einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden Observer und Observable zu nutzen, sondern mir das immer selbst implementiere (wenn es nichts passendes gibt). Da bin ich eben in jeder Beziehung felxibler und das Ganze ist ja so einfach, dass die paar Zeilen schnell von den Fingern gehen.


----------



## Mörketid (31. Mai 2006)

ja, also doch selber machen...ich sags doch 

gruß


----------

